# Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Festival



## Mathew

*Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Festival*

The event will consist of a Captain's Meeting the evening of Friday, May 29th, followed by live music on the grounds of the Port O'Connor Community Center. Saturday, May 30th, itinerary includes the Tails & Tunes Inshore Fishing Tournament with live music beginning at 1:00pm during the weigh-in. Music will continue throughout the afternoon leading into the Tournament's Awards Ceremony and a presentation from Warrior's Weekend including a salute to our American hero's. After the presentation, live music will continue, bringing top musical talent. The lineup consists of:

Friday, May 29th: Stewart Mann and the Statesboro Revue

Saturday, May 30th: Charla Corn 
Paula Nelson
Jarrod Birmingham
Roger Creager

Tails & Tunes selected "Warrior's Weekend" as our official beneficiary. Warrior's Weekend is a group of volunteers that bring over 100 active duty American soldiers that have been wounded in Afghanistan and Iraq to Port O'Connor, Texas for a weekend of relaxation and reprieve from their daily rehabilitation. The efforts of Tails & Tunes is designed to offset a portion of the operating expenses incurred for that event. Please take the time to visit their website at www.warriosweekend.org.

We hope that ya'll will join us for this inaugural Tails & Tunes Fishing Tournament & Music Festival.

Feel free to contact us at [email protected], or visit www.tailsandtunes.com.

Thank you!


----------



## Mathew

*For lodging contact:*

*Bay Flats Lodge 888-677-4868* 
www.bayflatslodge.com

10th Street Lodge 361-983-2281 
Captian's Quarters 361-983-4982 
Poco Loco Lodge 361-983-0300


----------



## Mathew

Team entries have been updated on the website.
www.tailsandtunes.com


----------



## Mathew

We've added a few performers to the Friday night show.

Brent Blaha, Wade Kubecka, and Sean Christiansen will be showing their acoustic skills!


----------



## Mathew

As of yesterday, there are 53 registered teams. The website has been updated.


----------



## Mathew

65 Registered teams....


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY

Coming together nicely guys!! I'm looking forward to fishing and enjoying some great music...all for a great cause!


----------



## Mathew

We now have 85 registered teams. We'll have registration at Warriors Weekend too.


----------



## kenny

Matthew,
If you're in the tournament do you get in the concert free or have to pay $20. more bucks?


----------



## Mathew

Kenny,
Each team will get four passes.


----------



## bigdog

Over 90 teams now signed up with phone commitments from several more.


----------



## bigdog

101 teams as of todays run to the mailbox !

We will be taking entries up until the Captain's meeting on Friday so come on down.


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY

Once again...INCREDIBLE! Going to be BIG and I am looking forward to it!!


----------



## Mathew

There are about 10 spots left in the Open division. If you want in, you better hurry.


----------



## 4wla

I'll see ya'll in POC this weekend!


----------



## Mathew

Bring lawn chairs!


----------



## Stealth19

4wla said:


> I'll see ya'll in POC this weekend!





Mathew said:


> Bring lawn chairs!


Bring Beer!

See y'all at the Stolle Fish Camp this evening.


----------

